# Frozen Electrician's Pliers



## shackdweller (Dec 12, 2016)

I made the mistake of puting my electrician's pliers in a damp place, and they became frozen in the closed position.

That was years ago, and at the time, I asked an electrician friend of many years experience, how to unfreeze the pliers.

He said to soak them in Coca Cola, or any other generic brand of cola, after which to put WD 40 on them.

Well, Saturday night, of last week, I finally bought a 2 liter bottle of generic Cola from Food Lion.

I put the pliers into a plastic jar, and poured in one liter of the Cola.

By today, the pliers will move just a very minute bit.

I poured out the now stale Cola and put in the rest of the liter this morning.

At the time, I didn't ask the electrician in great detail what to expect as to how long of a soaking it would take to unfreeze the pliers.

I'm sure we've got people on here with experience with this tood problem, so please let me know how long of a soaking it will take for the pliers to loosen up, from your own experience.


----------



## Sparky617 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd work them back and forth to see if they'll loosen up.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 12, 2016)

Spry with WD or PB Blaster and work them.

Save the soda for pizza.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Spry with WD or *PB Blaster *and work them.
> 
> Save the soda for pizza.



This.......


----------



## joecaption (Dec 12, 2016)

http://www.rickswoodshopcreations.com/miscellaneous/rust_removal.htm
Once the rust is removed, then try the WD.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 12, 2016)

A little 3-n-1 oil and emery cloth will take 1/10 the time of soda and the soda will still be there for another slice of pizza.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 12, 2016)

As a kid my dad used coke to clean a rusty bumper and he told me don't drink coke it will eat you up like that. i didn't drink coke till i was 25. 

PB blaster is the stuff. Get them free and coat them with fluid film. 

To answer your question coke takes 39 hours 17 minutes and 6 seconds to free rusted electrician pliers.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 12, 2016)

On a side note. 

As a kid the guy down the road wife had triplets and I said wow. My dad said he wasn&#8217;t surprised as the guy used a lot of 3 in 1 oil. I said no way. And he said he is just lucky he didn&#8217;t use WD40.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 12, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> On a side note.
> 
> As a kid the guy down the road wife had triplets and I said wow. My dad said he wasnt surprised as the guy used a lot of 3 in 1 oil. I said no way. And he said he is just lucky he didnt use WD40.



Uh.......ok.....&#128527;


----------



## afjes_2016 (Dec 13, 2016)

Buy a new pair of electrician's pliers. 
Problem solved!  

One thing I can't stand is when I try working with anything like pliers, long nose pliers etc. If I can't work them with one hand easily, I put them on the side as a back up and buy a new pair. I don't have time to mess with something like a pair of pliers that don't open and close freely.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 13, 2016)

afjes_2016 said:


> Buy a new pair of electrician's pliers.
> Problem solved!
> 
> One thing I can't stand is when I try working with anything like pliers, long nose pliers etc. If I can't work them with one hand easily, I put them on the side as a back up and buy a new pair. I don't have time to mess with something like a pair of pliers that don't open and close freely.



I agree but I find after the coke treatment they get a little sticky and when Im up on a ladder I dont drop them as often as they stick to my gloves.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 13, 2016)

If they  move a little bit you should be able to get them working. Spray wd or oil on the joint and start wiggling them. They will eventually start moving further and further. Keep spraying as the rust comes out of the joint.

It might be easier if you grab one half in a vice and wiggle on the other half.

You could also try soaking in kerosene or diesel instead of cola. That will get oil into the joint.


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2016)

JoeD said:


> If they  move a little bit you should be able to get them working. Spray wd or oil on the joint and start wiggling them. They will eventually start moving further and further. Keep spraying as the rust comes out of the joint.
> 
> It might be easier if you grab one half in a vice and wiggle on the other half.
> 
> You could also try soaking in kerosene or diesel instead of cola. That will get oil into the joint.



If you mix diesel and trans fluid it works great.


----------



## shackdweller (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, everybody.

This morning, I worked the pliers, and got them open all the way.

I have been told by one mechanic that WD 40 was water based, and it was better to use oil based penetratinig sprays.

Anyone else here heard that one?

Lately, I have been using petroleum jelly on tools and electrical connections.

Would that be an OK alternative to penetrating lube sprays?


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 13, 2016)

When I was a kid I asked my dad what he bought petroleum jelly for? He said about a buck thirty.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 13, 2016)

On a serious note try Fluidfilm. Greatest stuff since sliced bread.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Dec 13, 2016)

shackdweller said:


> ...
> 
> Lately, I have been using petroleum jelly on tools and _electrical connections_.
> 
> Would that be an OK alternative to penetrating lube sprays?



Be careful. Petroleum jelly like Vasoline can break down the integrity of some plastics over a period of time (how long, don't know). So if the plastic is an insulator you may end up with a short.


----------



## JoeD (Dec 13, 2016)

WD is not water based. It is also not an oil. It evaporates.

WD was originally made as a water displacement formula #40 for Atlas rockets.

Story of WD40

http://wd40.com/cool-stuff/history


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Dec 14, 2016)

Transmission fluid is an old mechanic's trick which works well (but not for electrical connections!). Compatible with all metals plus most rubbers and plastics, high lubricity, high heat breakdown point, pentrative, and has anti-oxidation additives for good corrosion protection. Great for freeing rusted piston rings in cast iron blocks and works equally well on pliers.

Phil


----------



## shackdweller (Sep 1, 2017)

The once frozen electrical pliers are still thawed out and work very well.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 2, 2017)

:trophy:





shackdweller said:


> The once frozen electrical pliers are still thawed out and work very well.



:trophy: Have to love a happy ending :thbup:


----------



## afjes_2016 (Sep 2, 2017)

At least shackdweller came back and gave us a _final update_ :thbup: which is more than I can say about others that leave us hanging.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 2, 2017)

Yep I always give a like to returning posters that like Paul Harvey let us know the rest of the story.


----------



## elbo (Sep 2, 2017)

the quickest way is to get a 6 pack of beer and a can of WD40.open a can of beer and drink half, then squirt a little WD 40 on the pliers and drink some more beer, squirt some more wd40 and drink some more beer. work the pliers and drink some more beer and wirk the pliers.By now the plkeeries shood be gettin luce and have some moor beer. work the beer a little until the pliers taste fine. . spray sum more wd40 on the beer and and drink the pliers. By now you shood be pretty loose and to hell with the pliers


----------



## mabloodhound (Sep 3, 2017)

First, apple cider vinegar is the BEST rust remover for anything.  Soak your item in the vinegar for a day and the rust will dissolve, leaving a browned finish.  Cheaper than Coke also, LOL.
And the BEST penetrating solution, bar none, is KROIL.  Mechanics everywhere swear by it and so do I.  Order direct: http://www.kanolabs.com/penLub.html#anchor173855

Dave Mason


----------



## elbo (Sep 3, 2017)

so,if I give my mother in law some apple cider,she should disappear?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 3, 2017)

elbo said:


> so,if I give my mother in law some apple cider,she should disappear?


Let me know how that works out for ya...&#128521;


----------



## frodo (Sep 4, 2017)

This is the best oil money can buy,  I use this on my guns and every thing else

https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/2...MIj8ai-MSL1gIVRBppCh0uTA2tEAYYASABEgIhMvD_BwE

This stuff creeps,    just a drop or 2 is all you need


----------



## mabloodhound (Sep 4, 2017)

See, I told you KROIL was popular.  I buy it in the aerosol can though.


----------



## driz (Sep 7, 2017)

Try good old home made penetrating oil.   It's all I use anymore.     Mix acetone and ATF 50/50.     Works great.


----------



## frodo (Sep 7, 2017)

mabloodhound said:


> See, I told you KROIL was popular.  I buy it in the aerosol can though.



mix a little acetone in with the kroil  it will clean and lube at the same time
saves me time 
have you ever tried to clean the action on a Remington sports-master 512
22?
you have to tear it apart to get the gunk out  2 or 3 hour job
but, little squirt and she is good to go.  LOL


----------



## driz (Sep 8, 2017)

frodo said:


> mix a little acetone in with the kroil  it will clean and lube at the same time
> saves me time
> have you ever tried to clean the action on a Remington sports-master 512
> 22?
> ...



You want nasty grimly grunge try an  M60 Machine gun that fired blanks:hide:
Worse, at the time nobody told us about the carb cleaner in the shower method.   I think that beats tranny fluid and kroil hands down..


----------



## tomtheelder2020 (Dec 9, 2022)

KevinMiller said:


> We were given such electric pliers and other equipment when we went to order to customers. These electric pliers are a very good and reliable tool, even after I left this company and became a self-employed electrician, I purchased such a tool from a construction store. They cost about a hundred and fifty dollars, but to be honest, I didn't spare a cent when I paid for them.


You apparently did not notice that you are commenting on a 5 year old thread.  Don't feel bad; it happens a lot.

Regarding the original topic, coke & vinegar work on rust because they are weak acids. Acids react with the iron oxide (rust) AND with the iron.  A strong acid will blitz the rust and start eating the tool. With weak acids you can stop the process before the acid starts eating steel below the rust. The process is (obviously) a whole lot more complicated than that (just ask Mr. Google.).


----------



## Eddie_T (Dec 10, 2022)

KevinMiller said:


> We were given such electric pliers and other equipment when we went to order to customers. These electric pliers are a very good and reliable tool, even after I left this company and became a self-employed electrician, I purchased such a tool from a construction store. They cost about a hundred and fifty dollars, but to be honest, I didn't spare a cent when I paid for them.


What brand pliers did you purchase? In my area prices seem to run $22-$60. Surprisingly many prefer the lower cost ones. so they must be reliable.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Dec 11, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> What brand pliers did you purchase? In my area prices seem to run $22-$60. Surprisingly many prefer the lower cost ones. so they must be reliable.


There's a guy on youtube goes by name Project Farm that tests all kinds of tools for strength, durability, and quality... before buying a tool, may want to check and see if he tested it... there's often little correlation between price and quality... although USA and German made tools tend to test high quality...


----------



## Eddie_T (Dec 11, 2022)

When I read a strangely worded post it sets off alarms. Another forum where I have membership has been flooded with such and is now useless. Here is an example;
I am very enjoyed for this blog. Its an informative topic. It help me very much to solve some problems. Its opportunity are so fantastic and working style so speedy.​


----------



## havasu (Dec 11, 2022)

That is what the mods do around here. Some members are on our radar currently, but until they try to post a huperlink, an ad, or confirm they are from a communist country, we let them simmer, waiting to sever their heads and permaban them.


----------



## tomtheelder2020 (Dec 11, 2022)

havasu said:


> That is what the mods do around here. Some members are on our radar currently, but until they try to post a huperlink, an ad, or confirm they are from a communist country, we let them simmer, waiting to sever their heads and permaban them.


It is easy for members to be unaware of great work by mods to keep dreck off the site. However, I wonder why residence in any country is grounds for banishment.  I can see show someone from a communist or third world country might join US forum groups as an aid to learning English and maybe to get DIY tips.


----------



## havasu (Dec 11, 2022)

Oh yeah, it is the entire ip address, location and content. We will help anyone. On our plumbing forum, there is a guy from Portugal right now asking how to fix a toilet. We help anyone but usually if from Mumbai or Russia, their first post will be a link to either a business or a link that will infect me.


----------



## BuzzLOL (Dec 11, 2022)

Eddie_T said:


> When I read a strangely worded post it sets off alarms. Another forum where I have membership has been flooded with such and is now useless. Here is an example;
> I am very enjoyed for this blog. Its an informative topic. It help me very much to solve some problems. Its opportunity are so fantastic and working style so speedy.​


I get about 20 emails daily worded like that... it obviously went through an online translator from another language...


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 12, 2022)

Being on the east side of the USA I get up a bit earlier than havasu most likely and sit down with my morning coffee and check my emails and bank account and then jump on here and take a look at new members. It takes 10-15 minutes helping you guys have a fairly spam free place to visit. Most mornings there are 3-6 people trying to get in and some only take a second to figure out they are spam and others take a little poking around. There are of course a couple real members wanting to join and we let them in with a welcome hoping they will stick around. The hardest ones are the ones that pass all tests but just don’t seem right, like having a cryptic email addy no one could ever remember and such. We let some thru that we are not 100% sure of and we are thankful when you folks spot them doing something odd and report it. It is hard to follow every thread and catch everything.



Oldog before he passed was catching most of the ones I’m seeing now I think. I would notice he was on most mornings and would normally say hi and ask him if the spam was up.



I check in here and there during the day some days more than others and maybe find one or two more.



I would feel bad if I booted someone that was real by mistake and I’m sure out of the 1000s of spammers I have seen I have. There is no perfect system as if you make it too hard to join people will just surf on past and too easy and you will be over run in short order.



 We are trying our best. Even though Oldog doubled my pay several times when I would complain I’m still at zero.


----------



## havasu (Dec 12, 2022)

As you can't see, our new member was in fact a spammer. He posted a hyperlink to a business, where he probably gets a nickel per click, and why he started his introduction with an innocuous first post. Good ol' Bud took him out and gets the "Johnny on the Spot" trophy today!

As a matter of fact Bud, I will double your salary to twice of what I get. By now you should have a heap of  zeros after the dollar sign!


----------



## havasu (Dec 12, 2022)

I sure miss Oldog Tom. We were chatting one day, and he was complaining about the heat where he lives, and the fact that he needed to mow his lawn. That was our last conversation. Pretty tragic.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 12, 2022)

havasu said:


> I sure miss Oldog Tom. We were chatting one day, and he was complaining about the heat where he lives, and the fact that he needed to mow his lawn. That was our last conversation. Pretty tragic.


Same here. One of our last talks was him asking about Lake Erie fishing and I offered him my side yard as a place to park his camper rig and I would run him water and electric and show him the hot spots for steel head fishing. I think we would have made that trip work.



 He never missed an opportunity to remind me how nice his weather was right after we would get a couple feet of snow.


----------



## havasu (Dec 12, 2022)

bud16415 said:


> He never missed an opportunity to remind me how nice his weather was right after we would get a couple feet of snow.


Those responses were pretty funny!


----------



## afjes_2016 (Dec 13, 2022)

.

Yaaa to the "Mods" for keeping the spammers away   

.


----------

